# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Διατροφή >  Γαρίδες για τροφή ;

## arsenakis

νεος στο φορουμ με πολλες ερωτησης, καλος σας βρισκω.αγορασα ενα σκευασμα τροφης για καρδερινες και εχει μεσα μικρες αποξηραμενες γαριδες.κανει να της φαει ;

----------


## ninos

*Αυγοτροφή ανάπτυξης νεοσσών Καρδερίνας ( nestling eggfood for goldfinches )*

----------


## Ρία

Γεια σου αρσένιε!! καλώς ήρθες!!!  εδω είναι  Ο χάρτης της παρέας μας που θα σε βοηθησει να καταλαβεις τις λειτουργίες του φόρουμ!!

μπορείς να θες να μας ανεβάσεις τις φωτογραφίες των καρδερινων σου (οδηγίες:*Ανέβασμα φωτογραφιών στο φόρουμ*) εδω Συστήστε μας και τους φτερωτούς συντρόφους σας

Δυστυχώς εγώ δεν μπορώ να σου απαντησω στην ερωτηση σου διότι δεν εχω ιδέα!!! περιμένουμε απαντησεις από τους γνώστες του είδους!!!

καλή διαμονηηηηηηη!!!!!!

----------


## arsenakis

ευχαριστω.τωρα πρεπει να κλεισω παω για δουλεια.για να ανεβασω φωτος πρεπει να της μηκρινω ξερει καποιος κανα λινγκ

----------


## arsenakis

> *Αυγοτροφή ανάπτυξης νεοσσών Καρδερίνας ( nestling eggfood for goldfinches )*


να σε καλα nino

----------


## Ρία

να τις μικρύνεις;; είδες το άρθρο που σου ανέβασα με το ανέβασμα φωτογραφιών; αν μπεις σε κάποιο από τα προγράμματα (εγώ χρησιμοποιώ το photobucket) κ ανεβάσεις εκεί τις φωτο, πας στον πίνακα που λέει *Links to share this photo*στα δεξιά της σελίδας
κάνεις copy το URL που σου δίνει στο IMG κ τον κάνεις paste εδω!

ελπίζω να έγινα κατανοητη :Ρ χεχεχε

----------


## jk21

ποιο προιον εχεις αγορασει και εχει γαριδα;

----------


## sarpijk

Δε ξερω αν πηρε το ιδιο ο φιλος παντως αυτο το προιον περιειχε γαριδουλες και μικρα ψαρακια αποξηραμενα. Το ειχα δοκιμασει πριν τρια χρονια.

----------


## Gardelius

*Είχε αποδοχη φιλε?*

----------


## jk21

εδω παντως δεν τα αναφερει

http://www.versele-laga.com/nutri/Nu...1607&pro=21627

*Orlux Eggfood dry European finches is ideal for the breeding of all native birds. The extra added lysine and methionine guarantee an optimal growth and feather composition. This eggfood is enriched with 10 % dried insects and ant eggs.

μιλα για εντομα και αυγα μυρμηγκιων ... οτι θελουν μου φαινεται βαζουν και οι << εγκυροι >>*

----------


## Gardelius

*Δε σου <<γεμιζει το ματι>> ....σωστα?*  :winky:

----------


## jk21

ξερεις καμμια ετοιμη να μου γεμιζει το ματι; ισως ειναι οι καλυτερες ,αλλα εγω οσο κρατανε τη συνταγη των προιοντων αρτοποιειας για τον  εαυτο τους ,θα συνεχιζω την κριτικη μου . Δεν στεκει στο 21ο αιωνα η δικαιολογια ,ταχα για να μην ειναι γνωστο το μυστικο της συνταγης .... ποια μεγαλη εταιρια δεν εχει υπερσυγχρονο χημειο να βρει μεχρι και την τελευταια ουσια; ο τροπος παρασκευης μπορει να εχει μυστικα .τα υλικα παρασκευης δεν μπορει να ειναι μυστικα ... το τι παιζει  ,ισως η οδηγια της ΕΕ να το εξηγει .... 

*Ο μύθος της καλής αυγοτροφής και της κακής κιτρινης βιταμίνης*

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

BRAND NAME: BEVO UNIVERSAL FOOD

TYPE OF PRODUCT: complementary food

DESTINATION: insectivorous cagebirds

DEFINITION OF THE PRODUCT: compound petfood for insectivorous birds - universal food with juniper flavour, *dried shrimps* and insects for insectivorous birds

http://www.priorspets.co.uk/bevo-uni...-food-66-c.asp

**************************************************  ********************

Δειτε και μια "σπιτικη" συνταγη στο Avianweb,η οποια περιεχει την Bevo Universal Insect Food:
http://www.avianweb.com/finchrearingfood.htm

.

----------


## jk21

απο την τροφη που μας εβαλε ο οδυσσεας (δεν κυκλοφορει στην ελλαδα ,αλλα μας << λεει >> πολλα ) δεν θα κολλησω στα κρεατελευρα 3 % που εχει ,αλλα στα  << λιπη και ελαια >>  -> 
Oil and fats: pig lard 18%

λαρδι απο γουρουνι 18 % 

ετσι για να παιρνουμε μια γευση τι μπορει να ειναι τα ελαια και τα λιπη που διαβαζουμε στις αυγοτροφες .τι μπορει ειπα ... τι ειναι ,αν θελουν ας το γραψουν οι εταιριες τους

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

Τουλαχιστον ειναι ειλικρινεις! :-)

----------


## οδυσσέας

εγω, η ο ΑΣΩΤΟΣ οδυσσεας????????

----------


## giorgos_

Θα επρεπε να βλεπαμε καποια στιγμη τι σκυβαλα τρωει ο ανθρωπος θα τρελαινομασταν

----------


## jk21

ελα μωρε που κολλας εσυ ; δεν εχει παψει και ποτε να ειναι odysseus ,απλα AΣΩΤΟΣ πια oddyseus  :wink:   ::

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Θα επρεπε να βλεπαμε καποια στιγμη τι σκυβαλα τρωει ο ανθρωπος θα τρελαινομασταν


Γιωργο εγω εχω δει μερικα και εχω ακουσει παρα πολλα.... ο Θεος βαζει το χερι του και ειμαστε στη ζωη. μπροστα στον θεο χρημα
δεν υπαρχει τιποτα αλλο.
αυτα πρεπει να τα δουν αυτοι που λενε οτι η ζωοτροφες-αυγοτροφες ειναι απο αγνα υλικα.

----------


## οδυσσέας

> απο την τροφη που μας εβαλε ο οδυσσεας (δεν κυκλοφορει στην ελλαδα ,αλλα μας << λεει >> πολλα ) δεν θα κολλησω στα κρεατελευρα 3 % που εχει ,αλλα στα << λιπη και ελαια >> -> 
> Oil and fats: pig lard 18%
> 
> λαρδι απο γουρουνι 18 % 
> 
> ετσι για να παιρνουμε μια γευση τι μπορει να ειναι τα ελαια και τα λιπη που διαβαζουμε στις αυγοτροφες .τι μπορει ειπα ... τι ειναι ,αν θελουν ας το γραψουν οι εταιριες τους


τα εντομοφαγα εχουν αλλο πεπτικο συστημα απο οτι τα σποροφαγα. μην τα μπερδευουμε.

----------


## giorgos_

Τα κρεαταλευρα στην Ελλαδα απαγορευτηκαν μονο ιχθυαλευρα επιτρεπονται. 
Οι περισσοτερες μαινοτροφες εχουν γαριδακια μεσα.

----------


## jk21

Οδυσσεα δεν κολλησα στο θεμα της ζωικης πρωτεινης απο κρεας .Εγω ειμαι που εχω προτεινει ταισμα αγριων εγκατελειμενων νεοσσων ακομα και σποροφαγων με μιγμα που περιεχει κιμα (μονο νεοσσων σποροφαγων περιστασιακα  ,οχι σε μονιμη βαση και σε ενηλικα ) .Στην ποιοτητα κολλησα .Κρεαταλευρα προφανως δεν γινονται απο την ελια και την σπαλα που τρωμε εμεις ή και αν γινονται ... μαλλον δεν θα ειναι και τα πιο φρεσκα 

Καλο αυτο το νεο Γιωργο περι απαγορευσης κρεαταλευρων !

----------

